# Santander campsite please



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Using the Plymouth Santander ferry route for the first time, can anyone suggest a suitable campsite or overnite stop near the port, just in case we need to regain our land-legs after the crossing?

Also any recommendations re the crossing itself, we have booked in very early October en route down to Faro area.

Many thanks


Mike & Ann


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Try Camping Santillana at Santillana de Mar, it's close to Santander and is a short walk into the village which is worth a look around.
Details are in the campsite reviews.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd second that; a large but friendly campsite with very good views. On January 5th this year we were made welcome and used their water and hookup without any charge. Wonderful village a short downhill walk using a (well-lit) footpath behind the site. Plenty of excellent places to eat in town too.

As to the crossing; take a small low power travelling kettle and a continental adapter along with coffee, tea etc. There is a socket in your cabin and a shower room for water. We also took rolls, salad and cheese for lunch and croissants etc for breakfast. We treated ourselves to an excellent dinner in the restaurant though there are other (cheaper!) places to eat.

We overnighted on Portsmouth dockside in the ferry queue and had a meal beforehand when we arrived in P'Mouth at Port Solent. I've put both in the MHF database ( click on Campsites, next to my name on the left of this post)

It's worth working out exactly what you are doing as you leave the ferry at Santander; the traffic is busy ( noon) and you don't get any time to think as you are decanted onto a roundabout in town. It shows up well on Street View. Turn LEFT for Santillana at the roundabout and go along the sea front.


G

Edit ! Just seen you're going Plymouth so the bits about Port Solent etc don't apply !


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Further to the above you can overnight at the Plymouth Port. You will not be alone.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Santander campsite after the ferry from plymouth*

Very many thanks chaps for the responses, I have found santillana de mar west of santander but I cant find it in the capmsite reviews. If we need it, ie Guv'nor is feeling rough after the crossing ( or me for that matter) it would be a godsend!

Thanks again

Mike & Ann


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Santander campsite after the ferry from plymouth*



mike800966 said:


> V have found santillana de mar west of santander but I cant find it in the capmsite reviews.
> 
> Mike & Ann


I didn't put it in the MHF reviews Mike because we visited in January when it was not going full steam and we were only there for one night. We didn't feel we'd seen enough to review it thoroughly and find out anything more useful about it. I will do so however and then others can add the summer bits to it !

Hope you have a smooth crossing. We were very, very lucky, early January and flat calm with sunshine and clear skies. The cabins (Pont Aven) were very good indeed and absolutely silent- no noise even from the corridor.

G


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

While Santander is being considered are there any decent Aires within an hour of Santander preferably towards Madrid? There is one at Aguilar de Campo at 

N42.78627/W4.25725 but was looking for one nearer.

There are a couple on the Camping Car Infos site - one at Cabarceno which looks close to Santander at 

N43.35802/W3.81959 but the site indicates that it is difficult to find.

Any better suggestions?


----------



## laughter (Feb 1, 2010)

There is an Aire which is near but far enough to be nice and quiet. I can't recall the name of the place just now, but we christened it the 'elephant aire' because there is a safari park just by, and you can see the elephants. (Very well contained!)


The elephant aire is:- N43degrees21.486 and W003degrees49.186
The actual place for motorhomes is sloping but it's flat by the lake. It only took half an hour to get to the ferry from there in the morning. 

There is a basic service point where you can empty the 'loo. I think there was a tap too, but memory doesn't serve too well. There is a restaurant and a shop in the village. 

It's in the 'All the Aires, Spain & Portugal' book. 

Hope this helps!


----------

